# Quarter plate camera



## IanG (May 29, 2010)

The latest project:






















Now with a new front standard to replace the bit that's missing, and a brand new focus screen 









Mk I bellows were to thick, so Mk II are under construction as are two missing brass bits, one to control front rise/fall. In addition I've bought a 6x7 roll film back which I'll make an adaptor for.

A Thornton Pickard shutter is nearly restored which will fit on the lens.

Ian


----------



## Mitica100 (May 30, 2010)

Sweeeeet! Looks great after working on it.


----------



## IanG (May 30, 2010)

Now with new bellows, designed, made & fitted 











Just needs 3 brass parts for the rise & fall, the carrying strap, and a lens cap.It folds up neatly.






Now to begin shooting with it  . . . . . . 

Ian


----------



## tasman (May 30, 2010)

Looks great. Can't wait to see some pictures from it.


----------



## Mitica100 (May 30, 2010)

That's sick!!! Man, what a beauty! 'Grats on a great restoration job.


----------



## IanG (Jun 8, 2010)

Someone is making the missing brass parts. I received initial plastic CNC versions today which are perfect so soon it's all go.

I've made another lens board and fitted a coated Rodenstock 105mm f3.5 Trinar which will be great when used with the Graflex 6x7 back that arrived from nr San Diego last week 

I've also fully restored a Thornton Pickard shutter which gives 4 or 5 shutter speeds as well as T, and that fits the front of the lens.  TP shutters were made to fit between lens & camera or push on the front of the lens. I've now restored 4, making new blinds and missing parts.

Ian


----------



## compur (Jun 8, 2010)

Great job!  Would love to see some images.


----------



## j-dogg (Jun 8, 2010)

That is f'in AWESOME.


----------

